# Please help! New to surf fishing!



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Can someone please recommend a decent rod reel combo for surf fishing? I am thinking of trying to stay under 130$ !! Thanks in advance!


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Might want to post this in the Q and A forum but if you can swing it get a Penn reel in the $100 range and a $40-50 two piece rod. You will be a little over budget but you get a reliable reel.


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Agree with UTGrad..the penn fierce line are great reels for the money.. They run bout 60 bucks I would go with the 5000 or 6000 for the surf and 10 to 12ft rod the ugly stick is pretty cheap rod but good. With your budget.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

cliphord said:


> Can someone please recommend a decent rod reel combo for surf fishing? I am thinking of trying to stay under 130$ !! Thanks in advance!


 I agree, however not to take away from anyone....Contact Pompano Joe. He always has surf combos for sale within the price range you've listed. Great gear at awesome prices....Best of luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Like stated above , look into the fierce combos. I have a fierce 8000 on a 12' rod all for about $100. Hasn't failed me yet. Fierce 8000 might be a little big. But you can't get a 5-7000 combo for under $100.

The fierce are actually really good reels


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

might want to look for a used older penn 750 they are bulletproof and easy to work for a rod i would get an uglystick both wont run u much over 100 and both will last forever


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

The fish are so thick this time of year you can use a cane pole and a cork. At least that's what I hear from people that are actually fishing. But I bought a few penn 550 combos from amazon. They can handle the rays, pomps, catfish etc. 110 bucks delivered to your house and also make great inshore setups. I had one rod break but contacted penn and they are more than making up for it. Try pompano joe for a setup though I hear that guy knows how to catch fish, although I've never witnessed it first hand. You can't always believe folks with "pompano" in their forum name lol

You guys know I'm just bs ing. Check with Joe. You may even find a reel already spooled and ready to go. Pomp 67 can even paint you up a fancy pink reel if you are so inclined.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass Pro has Penn Fierce combos (9' & 10') for $99


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Okuma-Avenger-Baitfeeder-65-ReelCabelas-Whuppin-Stickreg-Salt-Surf-Rod-Spinning-Combo/704328.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dsurf%2Bcombo%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26x%3D0%26y%3D0&Ntt=surf+combo&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products

This, I have four of the 12' versions and they are awesome for the money! Sensitive tip, but good back bone and the reels are sealed well with waterproof drags that will stand up to the saltwater.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the Fierce stuff as well. One of my combos is a Fierce 5000 on a Bass Pro Power Plus 8' rod. Needs to be on a longer rod, but it is one of my rods that is about to be phased out. 

My newest stuff (and by far favorite) is an old Mitchell 302 or 402 (ebay for less than $50) upgraded grag (less than $10) and a Penn Prevail rod in 9 or 10' (about $80). This is in about your price range and is a combo that will be hard to top at any price range.

If you are looking for something that is just easy to go find.... Penn Fierce combo is way to go.


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a fierce 7000 on a 15 foot bass pro rod. It's way too big for me but it was a gift and has a warranty.


----------

